# Non-chemical recovery of plated gold.



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear gentlemen, (and ladies if in the house)

may you please have a look at this video here and try to bring light into (my) darkness.
These guys claim to have a selective non-chemical non-toxic process for removing plated gold from any surface. Sounds too good to be true? For me it does... 
First I was thinking of some vinegear-electro process, but I am totally lost how this is supposed to work. Fake?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zln3c7-uxzc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 4, 2016)

See just been sent this link..

I remembered seeing the video.

Dave


----------



## hoosierdaddy (Apr 8, 2016)

This video is falsely titled. The reaction they are showing is the same I am getting from my vinegar experiments. In future time I will share the results and formulas with the forum, but meanwhile don't want to rush what I am doing. Most likely they are using concentrated vinegar with sodium chloride and clorox....


----------



## rickbb (Apr 8, 2016)

Isn't vinegar a chemical? How can it be "chemical free" by using an acid and just calling it vinegar? Right off the bat my BS meter is starting to activate.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 9, 2016)

When you consider that gold is one of the least reactive elements in chemistry then BS seems totally fair to me Rick.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 9, 2016)

I think we need a BS meter icon to simplify dealing with these types of You-Tube misinformation questions.


----------

